# Athens open



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone i (the greek nr holder)wil hopefully going to athens open this Will be at read for everyone who is coming also, becuase this is sponsorde by vcube are you allowed to use ss cubes (Sebastián plzzz answer  )


----------



## TMOY (Oct 16, 2013)

3m) All brands of puzzles and puzzle parts are permitted, as long as the puzzles comply with all WCA Regulations.

So yes, you are allowed to use SS cubes. The V-Cube guys probably won't like it, but they can't forbid it, at least if they want their comp to be official.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha thnx


----------



## dada222 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be there!!! I'm not missing out on another competition in Athens again 
(although everyone will do better times than me that's okay )


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 25, 2013)

Awsome 
I am now 99.99% coming would love to meet all the people there like vasilis and dimitri


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2013)

Good for you.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 25, 2013)

Thnx lol


----------

